
Tripful Launches Q&A for Travel - kromped
http://www.tripful.com/
======
ratbr
Interesting.

I am wondering how this is going to be better/different than a smart search
engine, or a travel/review site that may be entrenched in its space for a long
time and may have a lot of UGC around places.

E.g. A google or yahoo search on best coffee shops in San Francisco turns up a
list, a map and links to sites like yelp with a lot of UGC. What would a user
gain from using tripful? Just wondering.

------
aymeric
Check out <http://travellr.com/> too, it has been running for a while now.

------
mrken112
Useful for when you want to learn about the places you will travel !

------
ruskiar
Sounds like a pretty cool idea, hope it goes far.

